# Poor Little Charley



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Charley threw up several times today before dinnertime. The first time he threw up the quantity was huge. He threw up several more times until it was just liquid. He was whimpering alot but then stopped when I just cuddled him. Right now he seems okay. Hasn't had any dinner, no water. He's just resting. Low energy obviously. 

Should I feed him in the morning? Should I allow him water. Or should he fast for 24 hours? I will start him on a probiotic. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I would take my cue from him. If he acts like he's hungry I would give him a little rice cooked in sodium free chicken broth first. I hope charley is feeling better by morning.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I would definitely make sure he has water available. Little dogs get dehydrated quickly. If he can't keep liquids down, he needs to go to the vet.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Ok thx he had a little water just a feww sips a little while ago
I'm conflicted though he usually sleeeps downstairs with water litter pan etc he wants to be with me and he's in bedroom in large crate also i want to hear him if he is sick over night
But there's no water in crate
Maybe i should put small bowl of water in crate?


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Awww Hope Charley feels better!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

He's been having some dry heaves. He doesn't want the water at this point . I really hope he's better by morning. Looks like im not getting much sleep tonight. Poor little guy.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

How's Charley today? I hope feeling better.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

what a nite the two of us had. charley sort of stopped throwing up at 1:30 am. it was mostly dry heaves but in the early morning it became wet again. Got to the vet at 8:00 when they opened. Vet gave him fluids, bionic pepto bismol and a small cortisone shot. Vet also sent us home with metoclopramide and sucralfate that I give twice a day for three days. 

Vet wasn't certain of cause but said Charley probably picked something up from the ground that he wasn't supposed to eat. Maybe an acorn. Or maybe too much bully stick (he won't be getting those anymore). I'll be feeding him cooked white rice and boiled chicken for the next few days. He's already improved thank goodness. He was so sick and weak this morning. But he's walking around now. No play of course. Just napping on my lap. 

Thanks so much for your concerns. Charley says thanks too.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

glad he's a bit better, hoping for a quick recovery for him


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

thank you. seems he just trying to sleep it off. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

glad to hear he is on the mend.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Feel better soon, Charley!!!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

charley says thanks for thinking of me. I'm feeling better than I did last nite but a ways to go still. I'll be sleeping for a while.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Hope Charley feels better soon.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I don't know how I missed this. Hope he bounces back quickly!!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

So sorry Charley was sick...hope he's back to his old self soon. Its so sad when they're sick...


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Charley is much better this morning. Not 100% but I think we're 72% there. He's interested in his toys and wants to play.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Charleysmom said:


> Charley is much better this morning. Not 100% but I think we're 72% there. He's interested in his toys and wants to play.


good to hear.:whoo:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yay, Charley!!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Pixie and Mig send get well lickies!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Get well lickies!!!! So cute. Charley 's been napping all day. After what he went through i just want him to take it easy.thx for all the well wishes


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Charley is in our thoughts and prayers. Glad to hear he's on the right road now.


----------

